# How Do You Like Your Water?



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2020)

I actually don't like to drink water as it tastes just blah to me.  So, sometimes I squeeze a big piece of lemon into it.  It improves the taste IMO.  I need to drink enough water and think we all do.  I drink chilled tap water that has sat in the frig for about a day.  Can't really afford to buy tons of bottled water.  

*So, how to you like your water?  *


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

i prefer my tap water chilled for a day in the fridge too. i also like those water enhancers. the ones i get are sugar free. then i get my water and it tastes like koolaid.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Mine must be very cold, so I always put ice in it, even when I take it from the pitcher in the fridge. Often, a big glass of plain
 ice water is exactly what I need, especially if it has been very hot, and I am feeling dehydrated.  But I like to keep a batch of these Orange Crush singles to go on hand to put into my water. They are sugar free and taste great. I do not like the bubbly water, and these packets give my water a nice flavor.

*


----------



## Gaer (Jun 21, 2020)

i  drink TONS of water.  it's mostly all I ever drink, but I have to drink bottled water because the water pipes in my town are so ancient.  
Cold in the  summer tastes good.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

In a glass. 

Quenching my thirst doesn't require a particular "flavor", at least for me. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

i don't know what your water tastes like there @RadishRose but here where i am now it's not bad. other cities here it tastes awful. i hate the blah of it too so i like to flavor it to make it more appealing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i don't know what your water tastes like there @RadishRose but here where i am now it's not bad. other cities here it tastes awful. i hate the blah of it too so i like to flavor it to make it more appealing.


It doesn't taste like anything. It's wet. That's all I need or want when I am thirsty.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2020)

_*@RadishRose  And well water is bad too.  I remember once when I was in my early 20s, my cousin and his wife asked me to stay at their house for a week while they went on vacation. I ended up bringing pitchers of water from home to drink, because I hated the well water. *_


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

that's just it. it's like drinking nothing. i need flavor. i will drink bottled water straight any day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

Too bad they had bad water. A member here has salt in their well water. Crazy.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> it's like drinking nothing.


What's wrong with that? You're just hydrating. I guess that's just the way I grew up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

i hydrate differently


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

i'm impaired. lol


----------



## Ceege (Jun 21, 2020)

Straight and on the rocks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I actually don't like to drink water as it tastes just blah to me.  So, sometimes I squeeze a big piece of lemon into it.  It improves the taste IMO.  I need to drink enough water and think we all do.  I drink chilled tap water that has sat in the frig for about a day.  Can't really afford to buy tons of bottled water.
> 
> *So, how to you like your water?  *


Try putting an ounce of juice to a 12 ounce glass of water. Also, you are doing the environment a favor by not buying plastic bottles of water.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Try putting an ounce of juice to a 12 ounce glass of water. Also, you are doing the environment a favor by not buying plastic bottles of water.


i have reusable bottles at home.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2020)

Cold water, straight from the tap! I drink a fair amount of water throughout the day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

i drink more than i used to but still not much.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 21, 2020)

I've had to cut back on my liquid intake and that's difficult as I am a big water fan.  Slaking my thirst is all I care about and sometimes I over do it.  The trouble is the fact that I also drink about 3 cups of coffee in the morning, and have milk when have my meals, so too much water and anything else tends to make my legs and ankles swell.  This has occurred with the onset of hot and humid weather, so I am cooling it.  No pun intended.  Honest.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2020)

*How Do You Like Your Water?*

Wet, cold, fresh/pure

We get all that here at the cabin
Our well is tapped into some mountain vein 
Static level is 14'
Our well is 40'
38°F all year
So fresh and pure we could sell it

Folks from town can't get over the taste
They end up pouring out their bottled water and filling with ours

I can't get enough
Drink maybe 2-3 gallons a day

My buddy's well water at his cabin, 10 miles south, tastes and smells terrible
His well is over 100'
Gravity fed

Luck of the draw I guess


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Mine must be very cold, so I always put ice in it, even when I take it from the pitcher in the fridge. Often, a big glass of plain
> ice water is exactly what I need, especially if it has been very hot, and I am feeling dehydrated.  But I like to keep a batch of these Orange Crush singles to go on hand to put into my water. They are sugar free and taste great. I do not like the bubbly water, and these packets give my water a nice flavor.
> 
> View attachment 110535*


@Marie5656 I always put at least 4 ice cubes in mine too I forgot to say.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Guess I'm the odd one here .... I drink about 6-8 16 oz. bottles of spring water a day, just plain,   but ALWAYS   at room temperature.   
Cold water  jars my system on a hot day, which is most days around these parts.   
Both warm and  cold water have their own pros and cons.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've had to cut back on my liquid intake and that's difficult as I am a big water fan.  Slaking my thirst is all I care about and sometimes I over do it.  The trouble is the fact that I also drink about 3 cups of coffee in the morning, and have milk when have my meals, so too much water and anything else tends to make my legs and ankles swell.  This has occurred with the onset of hot and humid weather, so I am cooling it.  No pun intended.  Honest.



Seems like we're damned if we do, & damned if we don't.  We know there are health consequences if we don't drink enough liquids, but we can also suffer from drinking them.  And there are lots of food that count as a liquid:  Yogurt, apple sauce, jello, ice cream, and many more.  I had minor heart surgery two years ago and had to cut my liquid intake down to 32 ounces before the surgery instead of the 64 that is recommended.  When I was keeping track, I had to count the foods that contained liquids.  Wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be.  I didn't really feel like I was depriving myself of those liquids.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

Cold or with ice and preferable in a nice tall glass


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> _*@RadishRose  And well water is bad too.  I remember once when I was in my early 20s, my cousin and his wife asked me to stay at their house for a week while they went on vacation. I ended up bringing pitchers of water from home to drink, because I hated the well water. *_


A lot of well water is really hard water with lots of calcium / mineral sediment in it which potentially can ruin appliances


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 21, 2020)

Flavoured carbonated water is my fave! No sugar, no artificial sweeteners, no nothing, just 100% natural flavoured water.

Not only is it refreshing, it's helped me wean myself off soda pop.


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I actually don't like to drink water as it tastes just blah to me.  So, sometimes I squeeze a big piece of lemon into it.  It improves the taste IMO.  I need to drink enough water and think we all do.  I drink chilled tap water that has sat in the frig for about a day.  Can't really afford to buy tons of bottled water.
> 
> *So, how to you like your water?  *


I keep bottled water only for company because they like it.
I use a "Zero Water Filter Pitcher."  The filters remove the chlorine & lead that make the water taste bad.  They also trap sediment from pipes.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 21, 2020)

I drink warm alkaline water. I noticed great improvement in my hair, skin and nails when I switched from drinking room temp purified water.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i'm impaired. lol


We all are in some way...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

night ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> night ruthanne


gnite Marci...


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 22, 2020)

*How Do You Like Your Water?*


*Hmmmm.....let me think, oh yes, served to me by the pool, by a gorgeous young woman, wearing a bikini, and with a bowl of fruit on her napper like Carmen Miranda. 

I, Yi, Yi, Yi, Yi like that very much. *


----------



## Treacle (Jun 22, 2020)

I filter water from the tap as it is very hard in the South West of England.  I do like soda water now and again with a drop of lemon juice. All water must be cold either from the fridge or with ice cubes. A friend of mine was in Arizona a number of years back and didn't like the water there. Can't remember the reason why. Any answers to that question welcome. ☺


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I filter water from the tap as it is very hard in the South West of England.  I do like soda water now and again with a drop of lemon juice. All water must be cold either from the fridge or with ice cubes. A friend of mine was in Arizona a number of years back and didn't like the water there. Can't remember the reason why. Any answers to that question welcome. ☺


when i was in ny the tap water was horrible. i spent a week drinking bottled everything.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2020)

We have excellent well water....a bit high in mineral content, so we have to run a water softener to keep the sink, etc., aerators from clogging....but it tastes great.  I take a sample to the state health dept. every 3 or 4 years, and they always give it a good rating.  I like to drink it straight out of the hose when working outdoors.  I can sure tell the difference when I take a drink out of a city drinking fountain...with all the chlorine, etc., that they add.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 22, 2020)

I know I don't drink enough water and am trying to do better. I drink filtered water from the fridge and I like ice, please. I like to put lemon or mint, sometimes a slice of orange if I think about it. If I am on the go, I grab a bottle from our fridge in the garage to take along in the car.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We have excellent well water....a bit high in mineral content, so we have to run a water softener to keep the sink, etc., aerators from clogging....but it tastes great.  I take a sample to the state health dept. every 3 or 4 years, and they always give it a good rating.  I like to drink it straight out of the hose when working outdoors.  I can sure tell the difference when I take a drink out of a city drinking fountain...with all the chlorine, etc., that they add.


Some of those minerals are good for us. I hear crop soils don't have the same amounts of minerals as years before, like magnesium.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I actually don't like to drink water as it tastes just blah to me.  So, sometimes I squeeze a big piece of lemon into it.  It improves the taste IMO.  I need to drink enough water and think we all do.  I drink chilled tap water that has sat in the frig for about a day.  Can't really afford to buy tons of bottled water.
> 
> *So, how to you like your water?  *


Warm, and with coffee in it.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2020)

I drink a lot of water. First thing I do when I get up is hydrate. Cold or warm, makes no difference. I always have a bottle within reach...water I mean....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> when i was in ny the tap water was horrible. i spent a week drinking bottled everything.


Newark NJ water smelled like eggs and tasted vile! That's when I visited cousins when I was a teen. Before bottled water. I don't know or remember what they did, but I remember my older cousin warning me when I went to the sink, thirsty.

The said it was sulphur!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Flavoured carbonated water is my fave! No sugar, no artificial sweeteners, no nothing, just 100% natural flavoured water.
> 
> Not only is it refreshing, it's helped me wean myself off soda pop.


You know, I had one of those.... Brand was Bubli, flavor grapefruit. It was surprisingly goodI But for a real thirst, I need H2O.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We have excellent well water....a bit high in mineral content, so we have to run a water softener to keep the sink, etc., aerators from clogging....but it tastes great.  I take a sample to the state health dept. every 3 or 4 years, and they always give it a good rating.  I like to drink it straight out of the hose when working outdoors.  I can sure tell the difference when I take a drink out of a city drinking fountain...with all the chlorine, etc., that they add.


Ditto! Our well water is hard too so we had to put a water softener in since it was ruining our appliances. It’s far better than city water which is especially gross when they use it for soft drinks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You know, I had one of those.... Brand was Bubli, flavor grapefruit. It was surprisingly goodI *But for a real thirst, I need H2O*.


You're just being a party-pooper, RR! LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You know, I had one of those.... Brand was Bubli, flavor grapefruit. It was surprisingly goodI But for a real thirst, I need H2O.


i had bubli and one other brand. they were horrible.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Newark NJ water smelled like eggs and tasted vile! That's when I visited cousins when I was a teen. Before bottled water. I don't know or remember what they did, but I remember my older cousin warning me when I went to the sink, thirsty.
> 
> The said it was sulphur!


ny water has a fog in it that dissipates after a few min. it gave me the huhs.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 23, 2020)

I have been trying to increase my water drinking. I keep track and I am up to 4 glasses a day. I keep 2 bottles of water in the refrigerator, but I don't always drink it cold. I have a bottle of water on the counter that sometimes I just drink that. I have one of those water dispensers set up in my bathroom and Sonny (my bf) refills it with water from his house. He has spring fed water that is good. My water here smells strong from chlorine so I don't like it. I always have a lot of water as he refills that one on the dispenser as well as brings me plastic  bottles of water too. I have never used plastic this much but when I moved here, I really had choice.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I can't get enough
> Drink maybe 2-3 gallons a day


Holy Moses, my brother, your bladder must look like an overfilled water balloon, ready to burst at any time! I go through eight 12-oz. bottles of water, OTJ, never having to use the facilities because I sweat it away, quickly, but I can't imagine downing over thirty bottles in one day. Wow! I guess your begonias stay rightly hosed!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Wow! I guess your begonias stay rightly hosed!


I do do a lot of marking of the territory
Gotta keep the bears away


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 23, 2020)

Cold from the filtered fridge dispenser is best, but tap is fine.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I do do a lot of marking of the territory


Wait, I was talking about #1!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I filter water from the tap as it is very hard in the South West of England.  I do like soda water now and again with a drop of lemon juice. All water must be cold either from the fridge or with ice cubes. A friend of mine was in Arizona a number of years back and didn't like the water there. Can't remember the reason why. Any answers to that question welcome. ☺


Hard water is healthier.  And it also rinses easier.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> ny water has a fog in it that dissipates after a few min. it gave me the huhs.


Depends on the location and the water source.

One area where I lived, for example, had some of the freshest water I've ever had-  "courtesy of" underground wells.
Not too far away, though, the water wasn't fit to drink-  it tasted good, but the chlorine added to the water supply resulted in the area being a "cancer-cluster."


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Hard water is healthier.  And it also rinses easier.


Thanks JaniceM (if I may) didn't know hard water is healthier, ☺


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thanks JaniceM (if I may) didn't know hard water is healthier, ☺


Yes, it has all the healthy minerals etc. in it that are removed when water is softened.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm a big water fan......cold from the fridge, no ice, sring, summer, fall, winter. I usually consume 10 - 12 16oz a day.....also what goes with that....a whole lot of peeing......Doctor says good, keeps your body and parts flushed out and clean.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I'm a big water fan......cold from the fridge, no ice, sring, summer, fall, winter. I usually consume 10 - 12 16oz a day.....also what goes with that....a whole lot of peeing......Doctor says good, keeps your body and parts flushed out and clean.


True, it has many health benefits!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 23, 2020)

On an acreage i lived on we had well water......but was fed from a underground spring.....i've never had better water anywhere than this spring water......drinking.....bathing.....laundry.....so soft.....didn't use any kind of softener.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

Water with lemon, or sometimes I freeze any type of 100% juice in ice cube trays and put them in my water.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

Crisp!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

I like to drink plain carbonated water, no sodium or sugar added.  When I want flavored, I'll add a touch of orange, cherry or cranberry juice....or drink something like LaCroix, currently drinking the grapefruit flavor.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

I drink plenty of filtered water, that goes through a countertop filter system, after it comes out the tap, so it tastes good, and replaced the need for someone to carry jugs of drinking water for me.
I give it to Kitty also,  and to my houseplants.  We all like it. 

I need it to be room temp, or would have cramps from too cold.  

I am interested in the alkaline water that was mentioned in an above post by @hellomimi 
Do you buy it all ready, or do you add something to your water?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Water with lemon, or sometimes I freeze any type of 100% juice in ice cube trays and put them in my water.


Hey that's something I want to try.  I have plenty of ice cube trays.  Thanks!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Hey that's something I want to try.  I have plenty of ice cube trays.  Thanks!


Sure, Ruthanne! I think you'll like it. It adds some flavor without too much added sugar.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 24, 2020)

Plain, right out of the tap with little or no ice,  ...... unless I am in West Texas where the water can be unspeakably bad with the epicenter located in Big Springs where even the cattle refuse to drink it.
A camera is setup in the lobby on most motels focused on the water fountain to capture the look on the faces of unsuspecting travelers.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 24, 2020)

I like it fresh from the spring, but if I'm not close then my well water is fine.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Plain, right out of the tap with little or no ice,  ...... unless I am in West Texas where the water can be unspeakably bad with the epicenter located in Big Springs where even the cattle refuse to drink it.
> A camera is setup in the lobby on most motels focused on the water fountain to capture the look on the faces of unsuspecting travelers.


I'm familiar with water in West Texas..  I rinsed my hands in the kitchen sink, and my solid-sterling-silver ring turned black.  No idea why that happened.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 25, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'm familiar with water in West Texas..  I rinsed my hands in the kitchen sink, and my solid-sterling-silver ring turned black.  No idea why that happened.


Lord only knows what minerals and chemicals are in that water. Most of those wells are extremely deep which enables them to avoid most organic matter, but in filtering down that deep, the water picks up a lot of minerals and natural chemicals. 

If it is used to irrigate farmland, the odds are pretty high that the salt deposits on the soil will eventually ruin the soil. In the Elpaso valley the farmers always tried to use river water whenever it was available. But that poor Rio Grande was usually just a trickle (having jumped across it many time as a kid).

Silver is a reasonably non-reactive metal, but I would expect that natural fluoride would have been the culprit in turning your ring dark.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 26, 2020)

Salty with waves.

I never drink the stuff - have you seen what it does to nails? No rusty innards for me by golly.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 1, 2020)

For many years now our drinking water has been from a reverse osmosis water filter system installed in our kitchen.  We simply love the taste.


----------

